# Canada Gosling Returned & Reunited



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This little Canada Gosling was injured and got picked up by our local animal control and was brought to me a couple of weeks ago. I, in turn, took it to the Wetlands & Wildlife Care Center where it was rehabbed. It was ready to go home when I was at the center on this past Friday delivering some Mallard ducklings, so I brought it home and released it back where it came from today. Here's a few photos:

http://www.rims.net/2009May16

Terry


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Now, _THAT'S_ what it's all about!

I love happy endings!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*THAT IS JUST SUPER TERRIFIC, TERRY!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE WONDERFUL UPDATE!!

WE WISH HIM ALL THE BEST!!

Love and Hugs

Shi *


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wow! 

That is wonderful Terry. Right back to Mom and Dad. It doesn't get any better.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, what amazes me is how easily he and the parents adapted to being together again.

That is a gorgeous place.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wonderful news! I am so glan that the parents recognized their baby after several weeks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That's a wonderful family re-union!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Whoo-hoo! What a happy ending.


----------

